# Looking for 4 reviewers to review a hot new cigar



## Cigar Man Andy

So here's the deal. I am with a new cigar company called Cesar Cigars. We are kicking butt in CA and just now releasing our cigars to the rest of the US, I would like to send four members of PUFF cigars to review... I will pick one member from each area to do the reviews.

1) The East, New England to Florida and west to Michigan to Mississippi.
2) Mid West, Wisconsin to Louisiana.
3) Central, North Dakota to Texas and west to Montana to New Mexico.
4) West, Idaho to Arizona and west to the coast.

You must be a member for at least 6 months and have done at least 2 reviews...

I will also pick one more member to do a review, that will be a noob and has never done a review to get you started... Anywhere in the US works.

I will send one of our Habano and one size of our Maduro to the first 5 qualifying member from each area.

Have fun with this...All 5 recipients must post a review within 2 weeks of receiving these cigars.

By the way, our first ratings come out in the November edition of Cigar & Spirits Magazine.


----------



## Drez_

I'm interested. On the East side in Georgia, and you can see a number of my reviews in the forums. :smoke2:


----------



## anthony d

I am interested, but have never done a review. NYC/NJ area.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Drez_ said:


> I'm interested. On the East side in Georgia, and you can see a number of my reviews in the forums. :smoke2:





anthony d said:


> I am interested, but have never done a review. NYC/NJ area.


PM me your info


----------



## ryanmac45

I'm game. I'm in the central region.


----------



## ShaneG

Interested, in the Midwest (Ohio)


----------



## huskers

Nebraska here if you need help.


----------



## Auburnguy

I would be willing to do the Noob review.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm interested! In the PacNW.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm in Texas and have done a few reviews on puff if you'd like another.


----------



## Scott W.

Best of luck with this Andy!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

ShaneG said:


> Interested, in the Midwest (Ohio)





ryanmac45 said:


> I'm game. I'm in the central region.





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm interested! In the PacNW.


PM info to me


----------



## DogRockets

I could do the Noob review if you'd like. I'm from Northern Indiana.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

All righty then... We have our reviewers and I have my office sending out the cigars... You have three weeks in which to do your reviews, I have PMed everyone with which cigar and size. Maduros have a black foot band and Habano is red. Let's have fun and there maybe a contest after... Style and technique are key and pix would be nice. 

Remember, it's all about fun.


----------



## havanajohn

Good luck with this Andy, and to the reviewers-Post up lots of pics of the cigars and smoking action please.


----------



## anthony d

Will do... Looking forward to this. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Laynard

I love seeing this! I'm looking forward to the reviews brothers.


----------



## ShaneG

Pretty excited about this


----------



## Herf N Turf

Brilliant stuff, Andy.

Fella's little back story on Andy. He has one of the most refined palettes of anyone I know and if he's willing to go into business with someone over a cigar, well, you're in for something seriously rockin'.


----------



## anthony d

Herf N Turf said:


> Brilliant stuff, Andy.
> 
> Fella's little back story on Andy. He has one of the most refined palettes of anyone I know and if he's willing to go into business with someone over a cigar, well, you're in for something seriously rockin'.


Makes me nervous about doing a review, I don't want to disappoint!


----------



## Herf N Turf

anthony d said:


> Makes me nervous about doing a review, I don't want to disappoint!


I have no doubt that's why Andy picked you. He's a fart smeller, our Andy 

Lots of great reviews you can template. Just get the facts; Make, blend, wrapper, binder filler country(s) of origin, smoking time, draw, prelight nose, strength, boldness (s-m-m), vintage, RH, cost... The rest is just your impressions of thirds 1-2-3 and conclusion. Simple. YOu'll do great.


----------



## Aithos

Darn, I missed this thread in all the excitement of realizing I had access to the other areas of the site yesterday. I would have loved to be the noob since I haven't ever done a review and I'm just starting to get a handle on what I like and pick out tastes from what I smoke. Congrats to those who got picked, these cigars look tasty!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

For those that didn't get this round, we have a petite Corona, a Lancero, a new line Grada and my two cigars that I am blending, Si Ame coming between Thanksgiving and Valentines Day. We will do more of these.

As for the reviews, I am curious of what you think of them. Have fun with it. 

Good to see havanajohn and ScottW still around... Andy Don (Herf N Turf) I have your fart right here... yummy!!! Love you bros


----------



## ShaneG

Got mine in the mail today and opened it up for a little camera time then put it back in the humi to recover from it's travel- here's a photo preview; 



Smells like cedar at the head and rasin sweet maduro at the foot- really excited to burn this one


----------



## anthony d

Got mine in the mail today as well... They look great! Came in at 71% rh, so I am gonna let them sit for a bit before smoking.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just got our first ratings today... Very happy. Will share them after the reviews.


----------



## Drez_

Mine showed up today. Band is really nice up close. Will let them sit for a couple of days and see how they are doing.


----------



## anthony d

Here they are... The Habano smells like coffee, and the maduro smells like wood and earth. They are still around 70%-71%rh though, so some dry boxing might be in my future if I want to smoke these within the allotted 3 week timeline.


----------



## Scott W.

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Just got our first ratings today... Very happy. Will share them after the reviews.


Looking forward to your blend Andy. If you need a reviewer of that, I'm in!


----------



## llappen

Cigar Man Andy said:


> For those that didn't get this round, we have a petite Corona, a Lancero, a new line Grada and my two cigars that I am blending, Si Ame coming between Thanksgiving and Valentines Day. We will do more of these.
> 
> As for the reviews, I am curious of what you think of them. Have fun with it.
> 
> Good to see havanajohn and ScottW still around... Andy Don (Herf N Turf) I have your fart right here... yummy!!! Love you bros


I hope to catch the next go around


----------



## Will46r

Interested if the noob spot is open.


----------



## Chad202

Those are some nice looking sticks. Cant wait for the reviews on em!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Andy's always been a great friend and, in typical fashion, sent me a few of these to sample.

The construction is just exquisite, as is the presentation. It's the perfect size for a torpedo at 6x54. The slope of the shoulder is perfectly executed, being more traditional than many of the modern, extended shoulders. The wrappers are exceptionally oily, without much tooth; meaning extremely high quality leaf. The 'nose' is ever so enticing as well.

I can't wait to dig into these.


----------



## anthony d

My review of the maduro robusto is up...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cigars-maduro-robusto-review.html#post4085146


----------

